# il m'a dit qu'il viendra



## alphoger

bonjour, l'application de la stricte concordance des temps, avec cette proposition principale au passé composé demande un conditionnel pour la subordonnée, et je dirai naturellement "il m'a dit qu'il viendrait".
Cependant, pensez-vous qu'il soit  incorrect de dire
"il m'a dit qu'il viendra", compte tenu du fait que le passé composé est quasiment un temps présent (il vient de me le dire à l'instant) et qu'il n'y a aucun doute sur sa venue.
Merci pour votre intérêt par rapport à cette question.


----------



## Virtuose

alphoger said:


> Cependant, pensez-vous qu'il soit incorrect de dire
> "il m'a dit qu'il viendra".


 
S'il s'avère que c'est acceptable, je brûlerai tous mes bouquins de grammaire...


----------



## janpol

il y a eu bien des discussions sur ce sujet, déjà, et bien des désaccords aussi.
D'abord, je ne  dirais pas que "viendrait" est  un conditionnel (il n'y a là aucune condition), je dirais que c'est un "futur dans le passé" : il m'a dit (hier matin) qu'il viendrait (hier après-midi) = les deux actions sont antérieures au moment où cette phrase est dite mais l'action de venir se situe dans le futur par rapport à celle de dire.
Je dirais : il m'a dit (hier matin) qu'il viendra (la semaine prochaine) car, cette fois, l'action de "venir" ne se situe plus dans le passé par rapport au moment où la phrase est dite mais dans le futur.


----------



## Moon Palace

Si l'on me disait _'il m'a dit qu'il viendra'_ (qui n'est effectivement pas tout à fait correct d'un strict point de vue grammatical), j'entendrais que le locuteur reprend à son compte la citation de l'ami en question, pour en assurer la véracité, ajoutant ainsi comme commentaire qu'il croit à ce que la personne a dit. 
C'est le cas surtout dans des exemples de vérité générale, et un autre exemple: 
_Il a dit que la situation est catastrophique dans son entreprise. _(en effaçant le passé du deuxième verbe, le locuteur étend la validité du syntagme _être catastrophique_ à aujourd'hui, rendant ce fait vrai dans le présent aussi).


----------



## janpol

Je trouve qu'il est logique de ne pas employer, quand l'action de venir est... à venir, le même temps que lorsqu'elle est passée.
Wagner et Pinchon considèrent le futur comme correct :
"on m'a dit/on me disait que vous viendrez"


----------



## Fred_C

alphoger said:


> compte tenu du fait que le passé composé est quasiment un temps présent



Bonjour. 
Voilà, je pense, ce qui n'est pas juste dans votre raisonnement.
Le passé composé n'a rien d'un temps qui soit plus proche du temps présent que les autres.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Je dirais : il m'a dit (hier matin) qu'il viendra (la semaine prochaine) car, cette fois, l'action de "venir" ne se situe plus dans le passé par rapport au moment où la phrase est dite mais dans le futur.


Oui, c'est correct, mais le conditionnel (ou futur du passé si tu préfères) l'est également…



Moon Palace said:


> Si l'on me disait _'il m'a dit qu'il viendra'_ (qui n'est effectivement pas tout à fait correct d'un strict point de vue grammatical),…


Mais si, justement, c'est parfaitement correct du point de vue grammatical !


> … j'entendrais que le locuteur reprend à son compte la citation de l'ami en question, pour en assurer la véracité, ajoutant ainsi comme commentaire qu'il croit à ce que la personne a dit.


Non, cela n'a rien à voir avec la véracité ou la confiance qu'on a dans la phrase rapportée, mais avec le *moment* où elle se déroule par rapport au présent.


janpol said:


> Je trouve qu'il est logique de ne pas employer, quand l'action de venir est... à venir, le même temps que lorsqu'elle est passée.
> Wagner et Pinchon considèrent le futur comme correct :
> "on m'a dit/on me disait que vous viendrez"


Oui, et Grevisse fait une remarque allant dans ce sens : « Lorsque les paroles représentent une chose vraie au moment où le rapporteur les  mentionne, on garde les temps primitifs. »


Fred_C said:


> Voilà, je pense, ce qui n'est pas juste dans votre raisonnement. Le passé composé n'a rien d'un temps qui soit plus proche du temps présent que les autres.


 En effet.



Virtuose said:


> S'il s'avère que c'est acceptable, je brûlerai tous mes bouquins de grammaire...


Alors brûle-les !


----------



## Nicomon

On a établi que le futur est correct du point de vue grammatical, et que Virtuose peut faire un feu de joie avec ses livres de grammaire.  
J'ajoute seulement ceci :



> On peut garder les temps du style direct même avec une principale au passé si les faits rapportés sont encore actuels.
> 
> Il a dit « Je viendrai ».  Il a dit qu’il viendra (C)
> 
> C =  L’action de venir doit encore se faire au moment  où on parle ET on a confiance en sa réalisation.  Source: *Style direct - Style indirect *


   Mais si on n'aime pas, j'imagine qu'on peut simplement dire... _il m'a promis de venir / il a annoncé sa venue. _


----------



## alphoger

Je vous remercie tous pour votre contribution si généreuse qui répond  bien à la question posée, alors même que mon argumentation initiale était erronée. Il me reste visiblement à redécouvrir ce qu'est un passé composé. Merci encore pour l'intérêt que vous avez manifesté pour cette question.


----------



## Virtuose

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, et Grevisse fait une remarque allant dans ce sens : « Lorsque les paroles représentent une chose vraie au moment où le rapporteur les mentionne, on garde les temps primitifs. »
> En effet.


 
*Il m'a dit qu'il viendra demain* 
Après avoir lu toutes vos explications, j'ai compris que cette phrase pouvait être parfaitement correcte en fonction du contexte (ouf,mes bouquins sauvés).

J'ajoute juste une remarque: la phrase qui m'a semblé au début de la discussion tout à fait impecable:
*Il m'a dit qu'il viendrait demain*

...devrait être quand même corrigée (à mon avis) 
*Il m'a dit qu'il viendrait le lendemain.*

et c'est cette correction qui nous permet de bien différencier deux phrases discutées.


----------



## janpol

Virtuose, tu as dit que tu *brûlerais* tes livres, puis que tu ne les *brûleras* pas... 
En somme, ce futur dans le passé était des plus douteux. Le futur "tout court" semble plus fiable... surtout à la forme négative.


----------



## Moon Palace

Maître Capello said:


> Non, cela n'a rien à voir avec la véracité ou la confiance qu'on a dans la phrase rapportée, mais avec le *moment* où elle se déroule par rapport au présent.


Pardon de m'être mal exprimée: le locuteur (nous sommes dans un discours rapporté, donc il s'agit de celui qui rapporte les propos) choisit, en n'utilisant pas la règle de concordance des temps, de rapporter les propos dans le présent en les actualisant, c'est donc _son choix de temps_ qui ajoute en général de la véracité aux propos. Enfin, c'est tout du moins ainsi qu'on procède en analyse littéraire, dans la mesure où il y a une intervention d'un élément extérieur dans les propos d'une personne, à savoir le rapporteur.


----------



## beri

Je me permets de rebondir sur cette tolérance de non-concordance pour vous demander votre avis sur la tolérabilité ou non de ce cas (ou faut-il que j'ouvre un autre fil ?) :

_Il voulait que je vienne demain / Il faudrait que je parte au plus tôt_

là où nos livres et professeurs nous ont appris à dire :
_Il voulait que je vinsse demain / Il faudrait que je partisse au plus tôt._

Personnellement malgré les règles, j'ai du mal à admettre, face à la logique sémantique de l'emploi du subjonctif présent ici, qu'il doive être incorrect. S'il n'y a pas de subjonctif futur, qu'on nous permette au moins d'utiliser le présent !


----------



## Maître Capello

beri said:


> _Il voulait que je vinsse demain / Il faudrait que je partisse au plus tôt._


Ces deux phrases sont maladroites…
_Il voulait que je vinsse demain.__
Il faudrait que je partisse au plus tôt.
_
_Il voulait que je vinsse le lendemain. 
Il fallait que je partisse au plus tôt._ 
_ Il eût fallu que je partisse plus tôt._ 
_ Il faudrait que je parte au plus tôt._


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> _
> Il faudrait que je partisse au plus tôt. _
> _ Il faudrait que je parte au plus tôt._


« Après un conditionnel présentjavascript:voirNote('p3ch05-36100','R2'), on peut mettre le verbe de la proposition soit à l’imparfait, soit au présent du subjonctif, comme Littré le notait déjà, ajoutant même que le présent ‹ vaut mieux que l’imparfait et est moins apprêté et moins puriste › » (Grevisse §899, e).


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> « Après un conditionnel présent, on peut mettre le verbe de la proposition soit à l’imparfait, soit au présent du subjonctif, comme Littré le notait déjà, ajoutant même que le présent ‹ vaut mieux que l’imparfait et est moins apprêté et moins puriste › » (Grevisse §899, e).


Effectivement, et juste après, il ajoute :


> Si l’on est soucieux des  nuances, on choisira l’imparfait lorsqu’il s’agit d’un fait irréel, comme le  fait remarquer Gide : « Il est bon de dire : "Je voudrais qu’il devienne un  honnête homme" – et non : _qu’il devînt_ et garder ce temps pour indiquer que ce désir ou  souhait a pris fin, que l’on a cessé d’espérer » (_Journal_, 23 oct.  1927).


En résumé, dans l'exemple qui nous occupe, l'imparfait est *possible*, mais *à éviter*…


----------



## beri

Maître Capello said:


> _Il voulait que je vinsse le lendemain. _


justement non  je parlais d'un cas où la volonté a été émise dans le passé (disons ce matin) que le narrateur vienne le lendemain du jour où il parle (dans 1 jour)

Par exemple :
_Il m'a appelé ce matin en catastrophe, il voulait que je vienne ce soir l'aider à déménager ! Je ne peux pas, il aurait dû prévenir avant._


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas si  « que je vinsse »,  « que je partisse » ou  « que j'allasse » sont bien communs en France, mais bon... je les trouve un peu... 19e siècle. 

Pour ce qui est de exemples de Beri, je dis sans hésitez « vienne » et « parte ». 

J'ai trouvé ce qui suit sous ce lien : http://analilit.free.fr/verbe.htm

L'enfant dit : tu voulais que je vienne, ou : que j'aille, et il a raison. Il sait bien qu'en disant : tu voulais que je vinsse, ou : que j'allasse, ainsi que son maître, hier encore, le lui enseignait, il va se faire rire au nez par ses camarades, ce qui lui paraît beaucoup plus grave que de commettre un solécisme. Que ne réserve-t-on l'imparfait du subjonctif au service du plus-que-parfait et du conditionnel passé (il avait voulu, ou il aurait voulu que je vinsse, que j'allasse) moins fréquent, et, partant, à la suite duquel il paraîtra plus naturel ?


----------



## Maître Capello

beri said:


> justement non  je parlais d'un cas où la volonté a été émise dans le passé (disons ce matin) que le narrateur vienne le lendemain du jour où il parle (dans 1 jour)


Justement si ! 

J'avais bien compris, mais il est justement maladroit de mêler le discours rapporté purement indirect (c.-à-d. entièrement relié au moment de l'énonciation du discours original) avec un discours rapporté partiellement par rapport au temps du rapporteur. En effet, dans un discours rapporté purement indirect, _demain_ devient _le lendemain_, etc.

Discours direct:
_Il m'a dit hier : « Je viendrai *après-*demain. »
_
Discours purement indirect:
_Il m'a dit hier qu'il viendrait *le surlendemain*.
_
Discours « partiellement » indirect:
_Il m'a dit hier qu'il viendra *demain*._


----------

